# This guy speaks the truth



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Must I warn beforehand -- there's some foul language, but... ignore it I guess. The guy speaks the truth here. Everytime I feel real down, or just really put myself down :\ I look to this video. I hope at least someone enjoys the following..


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

That guy is funny :yes


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanna listen to him, but:

SUPEREGO.... RELEASE ME !!!!!!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

He speaks the truth.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

so i guess this guy succeeded in making this video.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Great guy. Great advice.

hitting subscribe. Thanks for posting this miss.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Just Tony said:


> Great guy. Great advice.
> 
> hitting subscribe. Thanks for posting this miss.


I see


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

humourless said:


> I see


????


----------



## Shuraiya (Aug 11, 2011)

Hahah , beautiful ! Subbed , definitly worth checking out a lot more!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

hahahaha that was funny.
Cute dog too.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

haha! bookmarked :yes


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks I really liked that.

Encouraging stuff never works for me though. I get inspired for like 30 minutes then I'm back to where I was =.= 

Was really funny and inspiring though so I bookmarked it. Thanks again =)


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Loved that video! 
He inspired to me to get my *** away from my MacBook and do some cleaning.


----------



## Hikari (Oct 20, 2011)

Great video! thanks for sharing 
and the dog is so cute <3


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hikari said:


> Great video! thanks for sharing
> and the dog is so cute <3


I know! I just wanted to snuggle it!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that dude is awesome!


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome.. i also like his other video where he speaks the truth lol


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Must I warn beforehand -- there's some foul language, but... ignore it I guess. The guy speaks the truth here. Everytime I feel real down, or just really put myself down :\ I look to this video. I hope at least someone enjoys the following..


All he's sayin is "y'all r fail"
Totally dont get that whatsoever


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

This guy doesn't have a SA!

<holds ears> Blah!, Blah!, Blah!, Blah!, Blah!, Blah!, Blah!...


----------

